# Can virtualbox run normally under FreeBSD 9.0?



## sw2wolf (Jan 9, 2012)

```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #3: Fri Sep 30 15:23:56 CST 2011     
root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386
```

I want to upgrade my FB FreeBSD 8.2 to 9.0.  What I am worrying about is whether or not the VirtualBox works on FB FreeBSD 9.0?

Sincerely!


----------



## vermaden (Jan 9, 2012)

It works on 9.0 the same as on 8.2.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2012)

Why wouldn't it work?


----------

